# Photo Tourny: Dead Space



## vroom_skies

The topic for this tourny is dead space.
What I mean by this is the vast majority of the photo is empty. Not open in the sense of a landscape, but where there is nothing but 'dead space'. I'm trying to stray away from blue skies or anything of the like. If we don't get enough entries, well then change it as needed.

*Rules:*
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

*New Rules:*
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

*So in brief:*
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to 800 x 600
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun and good luck.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

My entry:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Nature/IMGP0016.jpg





Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

Hey Speedy,
Right now I'm trying to stray away from blue skies and the like.
However it we don't get enough entries with what I have in mind, then I'll start being more lenient. 

Sry for the let down.
Bob


----------



## speedyink

Or would this one be better?


----------



## vroom_skies

Hmm, if you don't have anything more singularly focused, then I guess this can do.

Thanks
Bob

There we go, thats getting better. That one is a go.


----------



## speedyink

Ok, we'll leave it at that unless I can find a better one


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine, nothing special...

http://aycu31.webshots.com/image/34790/2003361868742165013_rs.jpg


----------



## bass76

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/Picture321Medium.jpg


----------



## Ben

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/IMG_2610.jpg


----------



## adarsh

Are the pictures supposed to be taken? If not, then can it be comical?


----------



## Geoff

Hmmm, this is an interesting one.  Would this count as "dead space"?

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b.../Landscapes/?action=view&current=IMG_2128.jpg


----------



## Ben

adarsh said:


> Are the pictures supposed to be taken? If not, then can it be comical?



I think this tourny is specifically purposed for pictures taken by yourself only. If it was drawn, anyone can make basically anything they pleased.


----------



## adarsh

Ok, Thanks.


----------



## apj101

Halian said:


> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/IMG_2610.jpg



that is a winner for me no need for the poll


----------



## Ben

apj101 said:


> that is a winner for me no need for the poll



I'll take that


----------



## Punk

adarsh said:


> Are the pictures supposed to be taken? If not, then can it be comical?



You have to take the picture yourself.


----------



## Punk

My picture:

http://static3.bareka.com/photos/medium/4291826/first-lightning-caught.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

is this ok will change it if i must 

there is no editing


----------



## spanky

I hope my stupid internet comes in time for me to make an entry even though I know it won't win.....


----------



## Ben

4NGU$ said:


> is this ok will change it if i must
> 
> there is no editing



how in the world did you get that picture if there was no editing?


----------



## spanky

Halian said:


> how in the world did you get that picture if there was no editing?



Cause he's so effin good


----------



## 4NGU$

theresthatguy said:


> Cause he's so effin good



ahh wel thank you 

its a specialist technique


----------



## Punk

4NGU$ this is not the photoshop comp lol


----------



## 4NGU$

dude it really isn't photoshoped


----------



## Punk

How did you do it then?


----------



## 4NGU$

i told you its a specialist technique im on a photography course 
that is the original photo there is no editing


----------



## vroom_skies

adarsh said:


> Are the pictures supposed to be taken? If not, then can it be comical?


-Yup, as stated before the photo has to be taken by you. All info is stated in the rules.



			
				[-0MEGA-];810169 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, this is an interesting one.  Would this count as "dead space"?
> 
> http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b.../Landscapes/?action=view&current=IMG_2128.jpg


- I would have to say no for right now Omega. Do you have any better suited entries?



4NGU$ said:


> is this ok will change it if i must
> 
> there is no editing


-Hmm, thats a tough one. I'll let you enter that one if you tell us how it's done lol.

Thanks
Bob

*Edit:*
Alright you guys, we need three more entries.

-Vroom_skies *
-Speedyink *
-Kornowski *
-Bass76 *
-Halian *
-Webbenji *
-4NGU$ *


----------



## skidude

Here is mine!





http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=719413


----------



## vroom_skies

We need two more you guys


----------



## Punk

If you don't have two more before 7 days, just start the poll. But we have to wait for 7 days maximum


----------



## vroom_skies

I'm going to wait till 8 pm eastern time. 
If by then we don't have enough, I'll go with what we have here.

Bob


----------



## Ben

8:07, can't wait to start voting!  Good luck all.


----------



## vroom_skies

It's up:
http://www.computerforum.com/102353-photo-tourny-dead-space-v1-0-a.html#post811190

Bob


----------

